# Problème uniquement envoi de mail @me.com avec Mail 3.4



## Erffoc (8 Août 2008)

Bonjour,

Via Mail 3.4, je peux :
- envoyer des mails avec mon adresse gmail
- envoyer des mails avec mon adresse mail perso
- recevoir des mails sur mon adresse me.com
- recevoir des mails sur mon adresse gmail
- recevoir des mails sur mon adresse perso

Je ne peux pas envoyer de mail via Mail avec mon adresse @me.com (j'y arrive en allant directement sur le site www.me.com)

J'ai déjà effacé et réinstallé mon compte une fois => aucun changement

En serveur d'envoi, j'ai toujours les deux (le mac.com et le me.com) et il m'indique qu'ils sont tous deux offline.  Est-ce que c'est ça qui bloque ?  Si oui, comment les mettre online ? 

Merci d'avance pour votre aide.


----------



## Erffoc (8 Août 2008)

SVP, j'imagine qu'il y a bien quelqu'un qui pourra m'aider !


----------



## da capo (8 Août 2008)

Salut.

Pour essayer de bien comprendre, tu as 2 serveurs d'envoi de mail définis. smtp.me.com, smtp.mac.com.

Avec ces serveurs, tu peux envoyer des messages dont l'origine sera un compte gmail, une adresse mail perso (c'est quoi ?) mais pas me.com.

Rien d'autre ?


----------



## Erffoc (9 Août 2008)

J'ai 3 comptes : Mail, Gmail et DSD (perso) et 4 serveurs d'envoi :
smtp.me (offline) port 25 / SSL / authentification par password
smtp.mac (offline) port 25 / SSL / authentification par password
smtp.dsd, port 465 / SSL / authentification par password
smtp.gmail, port 587 / SSL / authentification par password

Dans le logiciel Mail,
Je peux envoyer un mail via gmail et dsd
Je ne peux pas envoyer de mail avec mac.com ou me.com

Je peux recevoir les mails dans Mail sur ma boîte me, mac et dsd.
Je ne peux pas recevoir mes mails de gmail dans Mail (mais je les reçois bien dans www.gmail.com).

Suggestion ?


----------



## da capo (9 Août 2008)

Selon ton FAI, le port 25 peut être limité : Free le fait par exemple.
Et je constate que seuls les smtp utilisant le port 25 ne fonctionnent pas.

Tu peux essayer en port 587. (cf la doc mobileme)


----------



## Anonyme (9 Août 2008)

Erffoc a dit:


> Je ne peux pas envoyer de mail avec mac.com ou me.com


Déjà tu peux supprimer d'avance ton serveur SMTP mac.com. C'est désormais celui de me.com uniquement (mac.com marche encore mais c'est une simple redirection vers me.com).
Quelle est ton fournisseur d'accès Internet ? Es-tu nouvelle abonné me.com ou étais-tu déjà abonné à Mac.com
As-tu effectué une mise à jour récemment ?


----------



## Erffoc (9 Août 2008)

Il y a du net progrès !
Mon mac est à jour.

Tout fonctionne sauf:
Je peux envoyer un mail de n'importe quel compte vers n'importe quel compte, sauf que lorsque j'envoie un mail de mon adresse gmail vers mon adresse gmail, elle n'apparaît pas dans mail (mais bien sur gmail.com) alors que si j'envoie un mail de me.com vers gmail ou de gmail vers me, tout va bien !

Aussi, problème subsidiaire, mes mails de gmail n'ont pas été importés dans Mail lorsque de la création de mon compte gmail, c'est pas normal !

Sinon, merci sd2310 et da capo pour votre aide


----------



## Anonyme (9 Août 2008)

Erffoc a dit:


> Aussi, problème subsidiaire, mes mails de gmail n'ont pas été importés dans Mail lorsque de la création de mon compte gmail, c'est pas normal !


Les mails provenant de gMail ne sont importés automatiquement que si tu as paramétré ton compte avec le protocole IMAP et non POP.


----------



## Erffoc (9 Août 2008)

Pourtant mon compte perso est POP et il a importé tous mes mails.

Enfin, ça, c'est pas encore trop grave. C'est mac qui a fait la configuration automatique.


----------

